# Round Two: Wild Bird Babies



## ElenaK (Nov 30, 2014)

Our Birdhouse on the porch is having a particularly busy year. Right now, it has its second nest this year in it! When both parents were out I snapped two quick pictures. I think there are at least four noisy babies in there and the parents are in and out all day. I can actually hear the babies chirping from inside the house and unfortunately, so can my budgies but that's a different issue.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Lucky you! What kind? Look like baby thrushes. ( maybe remembering the name wrong..)


----------



## ElenaK (Nov 30, 2014)

I think they are a kind of sparrow but the parents have been coming and going so much with all those mouths to feed that none of us have been able to get a clear look or picture.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very cool that you get to enjoy this wild show...thank you for sharing...


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

That's Delightful...I love your bird house...thank you for sharing


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's wonderful, it's great to see the busy parents going about their lives and raising their young. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww they are soooooooo CUTE! 

I'm really jealous right now and the birdhouse is gorgeous


----------



## ElenaK (Nov 30, 2014)

Vargur said:


> Lucky you! What kind? Look like baby thrushes. ( maybe remembering the name wrong..)


I managed to get a better look at one and I think it may be a house wren. The beak and tail position are similar. They say that they have two broods a season and sometimes even 3! That sounds like a lot of work for those poor parents. Those babies are demanding. I can't believe how many bugs they are finding .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Bird parents are definitely very, very hardworking!  I don't think I could do it, haha. 
They are so cute! Love that you can enjoy them by your house, that's very cool. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ElenaK (Nov 30, 2014)

Brienne said:


> That's Delightful...I love your bird house...thank you for sharing





Niamhf said:


> Aww they are soooooooo CUTE!
> 
> I'm really jealous right now and the birdhouse is gorgeous


Thanks! My sister actually painted that years ago. The sequins were not initially intended to be part of the project


----------



## ElenaK (Nov 30, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Bird parents are definitely very, very hardworking!  I don't think I could do it, haha.
> They are so cute! Love that you can enjoy them by your house, that's very cool.
> Thanks for sharing!


Haha, I would not last long as a bird parent. I don't have the coordination to those moving beak target :laughing:. I'm not sure if it's sight but I got them a bit excited when I took the picture because of the shadow I assume as I repeated making a shadow over it two more times and they got excited each time and they do not sit still when asking for food.


----------

